# Grilling Chicken Wings 'n then Frying them



## chicouk (Jan 12, 2009)

Hey all,

Do you think it is a good idea to grill some chicken wings until they are cooked (so all the fat comes out) and then quickly flash fry them to give it a crispy texture/colour (like buffalo wings).

The reason why i am asking this is cause everytime i try to fry wings it always end up being burnt/undercooked n plus i guess it would be slightly healthier since all the chicken fat has been drained out

Aaron


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 12, 2009)

Personally I wouldn't do that...I'd just eat them grilled...Or maybe fry at a lower temperature so the wings will cook inside, while being nice and brown on the outside....
It may be that you are frying in oil that is too hot....

Have Fun!


----------



## chicouk (Jan 12, 2009)

yea i guess u right... but most of the time i fry wings i blood always come out and stain the fried skin, any reason why???


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 12, 2009)

chicouk said:


> yea i guess u right... but most of the time i fry wings i blood always come out and stain the fried skin, any reason why???



Exactly why no...Can be several reasons...Try "brining" (soaking the chicken in a salt water solution) your chicken first. This seems to eliminate the problem for me.

Enjoy!


----------



## bowlingshirt (Jan 12, 2009)

R U going skinless?

I deep fry drumettes til done, drain off the excess oil, toss them with some wing sauce, then bake in a 400 degree oven for about 5 minutes or so.


----------



## chicouk (Jan 12, 2009)

lol nah gotta to have the skin...... i am just a bit health concious when it comes to deep frying food. I love eating fried chicken but i think it gets quite sickly when u take the first bite and all u have is a mouthful of grease and chicken fat. That is why i started this thread to see if it is possible to get the deep fry taste with less chicken fat since it will be drained off under the grill.

i dont know... we english people dont really know how to eat fried chicken.. the only good place we can get buffalo wings is from hooters...


----------



## Bacardi (Jan 12, 2009)

I usually don't boil, but a quick two minute boil followed by finishing to temp in an 300f oven produces some awesome results.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 12, 2009)

I wouldn't mix grilling and frying in most cases. However, I have been known to flash fry and then finish in the oven.


----------



## PeterAtwood (Mar 14, 2009)

We eat alot of chicken wings, especially during football season.

Set oven to 400F. Place wings on a thin baking sheet and stick it in the middle of the oven. Bake for about an hour, maybe slightly more and drain the wings two or three times during the course of cooking.

In a small cup place a fat pat of butter and about 1/8 cup of Frank's Hot Sauce. Toss into the microwave for 30 seconds or so and melt the butter, then give a little stir. You could add some garlic if you want to but we never bother.  

When the wings are crispy enough to suit you, remove and immediately brush with the the sauce.

That's it! These are as good as most of the wings you get at restaurants and they are probably healthier. If you are eating low carb then this is a great low stress dinner item. The bottoms get a very nice crispy layer where they stick to the pan, just delicious!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Mar 14, 2009)

Hey - no need to do the "drain the wings two or three times during the course of cooking" nonsense!!!!!

I also bake my wings, but do so on a regular slotted broiler pan.  No draining necessary & the same crispy result.

How I personally do mine is season them with dried oregano, crushed red pepper flakes, granulated garlic, ground cayenne pepper, chili powder - whatever suits me at the time - & then bake them for 20 minutes at 450F.  I then drop the temp down to 375 for another 15 minutes.  Take them from the oven, turn them over, season the 2nd side, & bake for another 15 minutes.  Turn the heat back up to 450 for a last 15 minutes, remove from oven, toss with sauce of choice in a large bowl, & serve.


----------



## PeterAtwood (Mar 14, 2009)

That's a good idea but slightly more cleanup because you have both the pan and the slotted broiler top. :P It's all good though...will have to try the broiler pan method tomorrow night.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Mar 14, 2009)

PeterAtwood said:


> That's a good idea but slightly more cleanup because you have both the pan and the slotted broiler top. :P .


 
Not at all!!!  Regardless of what I'm cooking, I ALWAYS line the bottom broiler pan with aluminum foil.  As for the slotted top, I give it a quick spritz with spray cooking oil beforehand, & then just let it soak overnight afterwards in hot water.  Cleans up in a breeze.


----------



## mbasiszta (Mar 14, 2009)

Breaded and fried chicken wings are a great snack. They can be labor intensive, but for my taste buds it is worth it. Best way is either buy a box of pre-mixed breading or mix your own in a bowl (flour and lots of spices) to bread the wings. Dip them first in eggs you have beaten and then cover with the breading. Important: fry slowly. Don't be in a hurry. Get a nice brown on them, but be sure they are done.

All time best way is to marinate them in either a store-bought BBQ sauce or your own mixture. I marinate mine overnight. Then grill them. Again, this is labor intensive, but the flavor and crunch is just wonderful. You have to constantly keep turning the little suckers, or they will burn on the outside and not get cooked in the inside. I start at the first wings I put down and just turn in the order I put them on the grill until they are all turned. Then I start all over with the first ones, etc.. I don't add marinade until they are all almost done, or everything will just be burnt.

I love to barbecue, so it is worth the effort to me. P.S.: mine are always spicy hot! There are never any left overs. Just put a few bowls out with Ranch Dressing and be sure to remind everyone that 'double dipping' is verboten.


----------



## GrillingFool (Mar 14, 2009)

hey, give it a whirl. Grill them then fry them and see what happens!
Opinons are great, but experimenting is more fun!


----------



## mbasiszta (Mar 15, 2009)

This is good advice for life, not just cooking.


----------



## mike in brooklyn (Mar 15, 2009)

PeterAtwood said:


> We eat alot of chicken wings, especially during football season.
> 
> Set oven to 400F. Place wings on a thin baking sheet and stick it in the middle of the oven. Bake for about an hour, maybe slightly more and drain the wings two or three times during the course of cooking.
> 
> ...


 
That is exactly how I make them - first I marinate them and then
bake them - never had one left on the serving platter after a get-together.


----------



## mbasiszta (Mar 15, 2009)

Well Peter and Mike, that is certainly a much less labor intensive way of probalby getting the same result: nice crunchy chicken wings. If I get too tired to go the old-fashioned way, I may just give it a try. But I will of course always continue to use the one and only best hot sauce in the world - Tabasco!


----------

